# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Mở bán 70 căn nhà phố hiện đại, giá chỉ từ 826tr.LH 096.117.2456

## tranmai93

[b][size=5]Nhanh tay vì bạn chỉ cần bỏ ra 826 triệu sẽ sở hữu ngay ngôi nhà đầy mơ ước đầy đủ tiện ích mang Phong cách Châu Âu gồm:
- 2 Phòng ngủ
- 2 Toilet
- 2 Phòng khách
- Phòng ăn
- Phòng sinh hoạt chung
- Sân trước và sau
- Không gian mở 
Khu vực dân cư đông đúc có hồ Sinh Thái, Công viên, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Chợ, Trường Học, Bệnh Viện, An ninh Camera giám sát 24/24...sẽ là nơi mang đến cho bạn một không gian sống lý tưởng đầy đủ tiện ích đáp ứng nhu cầu đến sức khỏe cho bạn và gia đình. 
[color=#1d2129]

----------

